# Food Delivery from a Strip Club



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I got a ping around 11pm Sunday night from what seemed to be a small mom and pop restaurant I wasn’t familiar with.

As I got really close I thought to myself that it could actually be a STRIP CLUB. And it was.

Someone tried to get me to pay a cover charge, which I refused to do.

On my way to the delivery I was wondering what kind of person would order food from a strip club. I figured that I’d be delivering to a very shall we say, unattractive lady who dances at the club, but had Sunday night off.

When I arrived it turned out to be a pleasant young couple who was actually a bit embarrassed when I told them about the place. There aren’t many restaurants open late Sunday that aren’t fast food. So I can see why they ordered from a strip club.

By the way, my tip wasn’t raised or lowered from the original amount.

Anyone else have any deliveries from strip clubs before?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I was wondering what kind of person would order food from a strip club.


Someone was wishing for an order of breast & thighs.
😛


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

They were expecting you to strip down to your leapord skin thong and dance around a bit. Are you sure you understood the menu and the order?


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I was at a strip club once and a couple of dancers had a pizza delivered. They paid for it with sweaty one dollar bills.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Mcwharthog said:


> I was at a strip club once and a couple of dancers had a pizza delivered. They paid for it with sweaty one dollar bills.


What sort of sweat are we talking about, exactly?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I got a ping around 11pm Sunday night from what seemed to be a small mom and pop restaurant I wasn’t familiar with.
> 
> As I got really close I thought to myself that it could actually be a STRIP CLUB. And it was.
> 
> ...


Make sure there was no hair in the food! 


Sounds like the typical ghost kitchen.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Tig Ol Bitties always make hamburgers taste better!


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Someone was wishing for an order of breast & thighs.
> 😛


And a shake with the fries!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Mcwharthog said:


> I was at a strip club once and a couple of dancers had a pizza delivered. They paid for it with sweaty one dollar bills.


sounds very sanitary


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I may or may not endulged in a takeaway from a adult entertainment establishment that involved an employee of said establishment and whipped cream. 
Does that count🤔


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Mcwharthog said:


> I was at a strip club once and a couple of dancers had a pizza delivered. They paid for it with sweaty one dollar bills.


I used to deliver pizza and there were three strip clubs in the area. I hated delivering to all of them. It was funny hearing the bouncer at one of them talk about the strippers eating all of their junk food.

Now I decline any orders going to any of them because I actually have that choice now.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No deliveries......but......I've taken several things home on occasion.

Heh.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> No deliveries......but......I've taken several things home on occasion.
> 
> Heh.


Crabs. Chlamydia, gonorrhea, syphilis, AIDS, hepatitis, the Kung flu, and don't forget well... Maybe you should forget about that one


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I laughed a lot reading those replies! Thanks to everyone who contributed!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

In all fairness, some of the best wings I've ever had was from a strip club. It was Sin City in the Bronx that is now shut down due to the owner getting busted for illegal drug activity


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It's called boobereats.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I bet that if owned a delivery business and had a bunch of women in bikinis delivering, they wouldn’t get nearly as many “leave at door” requests. Instead the notes would say “meet at door for a really good tip”.


----------

